# New to group -- Ches Bay Coronado 25 Sailor



## townpt (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi all,

Glad I found this group. Looks like it could have some pretty interesting discussions. My wife and I own a 1969 Coronado 25 that we keep on the Elk River in the N. Ches Bay. Interested in talking to other sailors in the area to find out what mooring systems you use. I have had multiple problems with the traditional mushroom anchor. Looking at a helix mooring, so I would be interested in any advice on that. 

Look forward to talking to fellow sailors out there!

~ Gary M.
Springfield, PA and Town Point, MD


----------



## mgmhead (Jan 14, 2007)

Gary, weclome aboard SN. I pass through Elkton every weekend on my way to Rock Hall. Can't help with the mooring question as I keep mine in a slip most of the time but enjoy anchoring out on trips and occassionaly catchiing a mooring in Annapolis Harbor. Do a thread search on mooring and you'll get plenty of info, or just hang around here and some mooring experienced sailors will provide you with lots-o-information. Just wanted to say welcome...MGM


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Hey, great to see another Coronado owner. I was starting to get lonely! I'm down in Edgewater. 

PM me when you get a chance and post some pictures!


----------



## Jace2 (Oct 13, 2009)

Hey there, another one here. '68 Coronado 25. Just got it and new to sailing, so I haven't even stepped the mast yet. Only moored it last week. Be there tomorrow to look it over, though. Any info on this particular boat will be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## Reef33 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi townpt, I know this is an old post and wondered how you made out with your Helix mooring? I plan to put one in this summer in the Upper Chesapeake. Would love to know if you did it, how you did it, and how it's working? Thanks!


----------



## Jace2 (Oct 13, 2009)

Hey Reef33, this post wasn't meant for me, was it?


----------



## Reef33 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi Jace, I thought it was "townpt" that was talking about the Helix mooring. But if you have any experience with them I would love to know. Thanks!


----------



## Jace2 (Oct 13, 2009)

Nope. I haven't even set my anchor yet. Only been out 5 or 6 times, but I'm devastated by how amazing sailing is. Already looking to move up in size, for ocean going travel. But I do love the Coronado 25. Very nice handling boat, very forgiving. Heavy for a smaller vessel, which is why it's so smooth even in strong winds.


----------



## NCB (Jul 10, 2012)

Reef33 - was reading your posts from last year regarding Helix. Was trying to PM you to get info but being new to SN I am not able to do that yet. Anyway, I was hoping you'd already put yours in as I am looking for some advice. I read what Joel did (the original Helix thread you posted on last year) and was going to use that as a starting point. I am in Upper Chesapeake as well and my Helix anchor arrived last week. Was just out in dinghy checking water depth at low tide where I plan to place anchor.


----------



## RummySailor (Sep 29, 2012)

ELLO ALL, another 25ft Coronado owner. I need all the help i can get. Im trying to find a pdf file of the blueprint for the rudder. I have the tiller, I lost the rudder in one of the meanest storms, the waves were so big my boat hit the bottom. Any help would be much much appreciated.


----------



## Jace2 (Oct 13, 2009)

Gosh, Rummy, don't know what to tell ya. Got my Coronado 25 from a marina in pretty rough shape. Doing better now, but I have no blueprint for ya. Good luck, though.

Other than taking out your rudder, how did she handle the storm?


----------

